# Does anyone watch Dance Moms?



## Enchanted (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm addicted to that stupid show.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Used to watch it...a guilty pleasure. Got sick of how gutless the moms were and how absentee the dads were. I realize it was edited for effect, but still....

The moms would gripe and grumble about how their daughters' outfits were street-walkerish, but NOT ONCE did a mom pull her daughter from a routine and say, "[name] is not dancing in that outfit; it's TOTALLY INAPPROPRIATE for a girl her age." I can't respect that kind of gutless parenting.

Rarely ever saw a dad....even at the competitions.


----------



## Enchanted (Jan 2, 2013)

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> Used to watch it...a guilty pleasure. Got sick of how gutless the moms were and how absentee the dads were. I realize it was edited for effect, but still....
> 
> The moms would gripe and grumble about how their daughters' outfits were street-walkerish, but NOT ONCE did a mom pull her daughter from a routine and say, "[name] is not dancing in that outfit; it's TOTALLY INAPPROPRIATE for a girl her age." I can't respect that kind of gutless parenting.
> 
> Rarely ever saw a dad....even at the competitions.


It's all staged. I know that because some of the "dramas" are so fake. I use to dance professionally (small scale) and I remember how much fun it was getting my costume and putting makeup on for the show. I envy the little girls, this is such a good time in their life.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I've watched it a few times and yes it's a guilty pleasure. I'm a sucker for some of these reality shows that I'm fully aware are staged. Watched Extreme Couponers or whatever it's called and found out they planned the trips for 3 weeks and the stores were in on it.


----------



## Enchanted (Jan 2, 2013)

Mavash. said:


> I've watched it a few times and yes it's a guilty pleasure. I'm a sucker for some of these reality shows that I'm fully aware are staged. Watched Extreme Couponers or whatever it's called and found out they planned the trips for 3 weeks and the stores were in on it.


I feel my IQ diminishing when I'm watching it but I can't wait for the next episode.


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

Its like watching a car accident. You don't really want to see what happened, but you can't help yourself as you drive by. My DD and I watch it, and I thank my lucky stars that my DD doesn't (nor would I let her) dance at a studio like that. At 12, she is appalled at the outfits those girls wear and all the crawling on the floor that's called dance.


----------



## LdyVenus (Dec 1, 2012)

Enchanted said:


> I feel my IQ diminishing when I'm watching it but I can't wait for the next episode.


Lol me too. I've started to notice the drama seems more staged this season.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Mavash. said:


> I'm a sucker for some of these reality shows that I'm fully aware are staged. .


Unfortunately there are some out there that don't realize this is staged. How sad that they feel this is how parents really act. Even more unfortunate that some really do. I've watched enough to know I don't want to watch them. IMHO Dance Moms, Honey Boo Boo and Toddlers and Tiaras are just parents pimping their kids out for a few bucks. **** them!


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh I love that stupid show. I know its staged but the kids do dance so beautifully.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Once a month with daughter when Ms. Spin and son are at Pack Meeting. 

Daughter is 5 so hopefully the drama isn’t registering (too much) but she really loves the dance routines – and I have to admit the dancing is good and daughter is in dance class so she really does love that aspect.

I periodically inject commentary like “That mom is being a poor sport”, etc.

Beats “Sponge Bob” or other crappy shows that only dad will let them watch.

But yup, I too, have wondered where are the dads in this show.


----------



## LittleBird (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey Enchanted- You're gonna laugh at me but Abby used to be MY dance teacher in my younger years when I lived in PA. She rarely taught me herself BUT I will say she is either acting or way bigger of a ***** then I remember. But not by much. If I had a nickel for every time someone yelled at me that I had sickled feet. It's not as fake as you think....me and about 5 of my friends used to be her Maddy, Chloe etc. But the mom stuff? Um, no. My mother was told to pick me up when we were done. I'm sorry but I've been dancing my entire life and parents are NOT required to show up for dance class. In fact, most teachers would tell them to **** off. 

I won like 15 of those competitions in my day. I had a chance to go to a ballet company in New York but I chose law school instead.

(LOL at "my day"....I'm only 20)


----------



## Enchanted (Jan 2, 2013)

Shiksa said:


> Its like watching a car accident. You don't really want to see what happened, but you can't help yourself as you drive by. My DD and I watch it, and I thank my lucky stars that my DD doesn't (nor would I let her) dance at a studio like that. At 12, she is appalled at the outfits those girls wear and all the crawling on the floor that's called dance.


The sad thing about the show is the girls keep winning competitions but the message is always: 

You're suppose to win, don't get too happy about it and make sure you keep winning or you're a failure.


----------



## Enchanted (Jan 2, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> Unfortunately there are some out there that don't realize this is staged. How sad that they feel this is how parents really act. Even more unfortunate that some really do. I've watched enough to know I don't want to watch them. IMHO Dance Moms, Honey Boo Boo and Toddlers and Tiaras are just parents pimping their kids out for a few bucks. **** them!


At least in Dance Moms the girls are learning serious dance technique. Toddlers and Tiaras is about exhorting money from desperate parents and teaching girls that they should do anything for attention.


----------



## Enchanted (Jan 2, 2013)

LittleBird said:


> Hey Enchanted- You're gonna laugh at me but Abby used to be MY dance teacher in my younger years when I lived in PA. She rarely taught me herself BUT I will say she is either acting or way bigger of a ***** then I remember. But not by much. If I had a nickel for every time someone yelled at me that I had sickled feet. It's not as fake as you think....me and about 5 of my friends used to be her Maddy, Chloe etc. But the mom stuff? Um, no. My mother was told to pick me up when we were done. I'm sorry but I've been dancing my entire life and parents are NOT required to show up for dance class. In fact, most teachers would tell them to **** off.
> 
> I won like 15 of those competitions in my day. I had a chance to go to a ballet company in New York but I chose law school instead.
> 
> (LOL at "my day"....I'm only 20)


That too cool!!! What was your favorite type of dance style?


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

Like any show they have their cast of Characters and the fathers are not in the cast or they would have to pay them also .

I think if if I was on one of the other teams I would be very angry because the people who run the competitions also know they are getting free PUB which I am sure gives Abbey's place an extra advantage and they might also just win sometimes because of that..


----------



## Enchanted (Jan 2, 2013)

dubbizle said:


> Like any show they have their cast of Characters and the fathers are not in the cast or they would have to pay them also .
> 
> I think if if I was on one of the other teams I would be very angry because the people who run the competitions also know they are getting free PUB which I am sure gives Abbey's place an extra advantage and they might also just win sometimes because of that..


You're right. So now all of those parents from the other studios are paying money to enter competitions that they don't have a fair shot at winning.

Life can be stupid.


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

People go carzy over TV Cameras,so the other parents and kids are just thinking they may be on TV and don't care since they are so excited and they all must have to sign a release..


----------



## LittleBird (Jan 12, 2013)

Enchanted said:


> That too cool!!! What was your favorite type of dance style?


I was "Maddy" if you will. I was a lyrical phenom. Though in my day, the side arial wasn't as popular so I never learned how to do it.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

*Not a woman* but to me the following shows show the worst of humanity and make me want to rip my eyeballs out whenever my wife and/or children watch them:

Dance Moms
Cheer Perfection
Honey Boo Boo (vomitting in my mouth a little)
Survivor (yes lets show how to lie/cheat/manipulate to win)
*****wives of (Anywhere)
Jersey Shore (really? REALLY????)
The Bachelor(ette) (yes my dear daughter, you should go on TV and try to find a husband)

And Grey's Anatomy (OK, not a reality show but still makes me want to kill myself!!).


----------



## LittleBird (Jan 12, 2013)

frustr8dhubby said:


> *Not a woman* but to me the following shows show the worst of humanity and make me want to rip my eyeballs out whenever my wife and/or children watch them:
> 
> Dance Moms
> Cheer Perfection
> ...


How can you NOT like Grey's Anatomy?


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Probably because I am a man. I will just shut up now.


----------



## Enchanted (Jan 2, 2013)

frustr8dhubby said:


> *Not a woman* but to me the following shows show the worst of humanity and make me want to rip my eyeballs out whenever my wife and/or children watch them:
> 
> Dance Moms
> Cheer Perfection
> ...


Please don't kill yourself over Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Enchanted said:


> Please don't kill yourself over Grey's Anatomy.


I will off myself from lack of sex long before that.. 

All kidding aside, it is the one show I have to leave the room for. I can sit and watch almost anything else with her but not that show.


----------



## Enchanted (Jan 2, 2013)

frustr8dhubby said:


> I will off myself from lack of sex long before that..
> 
> All kidding aside, it is the one show I have to leave the room for. I can sit and watch almost anything else with her but not that show.


I don't watch that show. Actually, my favorite show is Dexter, followed closely by Nurse Jackie, The Good Wife and Game of Thrones.


----------

